# Correct washer bottle color



## 6t8goat (Apr 2, 2015)

Can anyone shed some light on which is correct for a 68?? Black or white? Ames lists both colors for the same year. Zazarine shows a picture in the restoration guide...it is white. Does it have to do with early or late production code?? Thanks


----------



## DARTMAN003 (Apr 9, 2013)

Mine is built in feb and it came with a black one.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

6t8goat said:


> Can anyone shed some light on which is correct for a 68?? Black or white? Ames lists both colors for the same year. Zazarine shows a picture in the restoration guide...it is white. Does it have to do with early or late production code?? Thanks


IMO: When in doubt go with Zazarine.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The pertinent questions.. what assembly plant was the '68 built in, and when was it built? Sorry, but the closer one gets to 1970 models, the less faith I have in the 30 year old "GTO Restoration Guide"

Next, 6t8goat, would suggest finding someone who is very well versed documenting and restoring '68's to a very high level. I can think of Kurt in MN and Paul Friese, both over on PY board. Kurt has numerous long term '68 GTO projects mothballed, and is fairly anal. Paul has a bunch of '68's, owns a Pontiac restoration shop, and is one of the Concours judges at GTOAA Nats.


----------



## 6t8goat (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks for the help pinion head. i'll reach out to them. tom


----------

